# Amberlynn Reid - A big gorl needs a big Mod



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 19, 2019)

We were all devastated by the loss of our Mod, @emspex
Like many the many failed diets before you, like a once legendary 89 elbees, you have been lost to us. Fare thee well.

The Amberlynn Subforum, in this time of 100 Days of uploading, of unabashed scandal, of Titty-CancerGate, of a GoFundMe unearthing skeletons in the ENTIRE Thumb family closet trailer, of Mukbang after Mukbang after clickbait title after Mukbang...the Amberlard Universe is spinning out of control (boo boo) and there is no Mod in sight to help keep a cap on this _situation._
(We're also experiencing an influx of new users, thanks to Amber and Becky's GoFundMe scam blowing up, and Reaction Youtubers driving people from Facebook and Reddit over to KF to check the ALR Subforum out)

Since they were the orchestrator of the New Member Directory & FAQ I would like to nominate @THOTto 
Besides writing up the Sticky for the Subforum, they are also a veteran member of Kiwi Farms in general, over all just have insightful and thoughtful posts to make (Not just on Big Al, but also on Chantal and other Deathfatty lolcows) isn't afraid to spank the newfags OR the regulars when we are 'tarding it up and acting fools, and is over all a fine chap.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 19, 2019)

lol


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Sep 19, 2019)

I nominate @CatParty


----------



## THOTto (Sep 19, 2019)

What did I ever do to you?


----------



## Strawberry Pocky (Sep 20, 2019)

THOTto said:


> What did I ever do to you?








Look Blotto, with you at the controls, these fat angry cunts will finally find peace, glory, and orange chicken.
You know you want to, this is your calling.

.......or fob the job off on some other bored faggot who might wanna give it a try, its probably all gonna be the same to us in the end.  Real talk, any of you Vets who have been around and know your shit (god willing and unafraid to keep the newtards in line, too) please we are just hopelessly adrift and Modless, like a Monster Truck in the Nightlife


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Sep 20, 2019)

I nominate myself because I have no Job or life


----------



## AJ 447 (Sep 20, 2019)

I actually told several mods after I resigned that @THOTto would be a good super for the Amberlynn forum, as well as Beauty Parlor.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 20, 2019)

RIP empy


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 20, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> Look Blotto


Who the fuck is Blotto????


----------



## ADHD (Sep 20, 2019)

THOTto said:


> What did I ever do to you?


Admit it, you'd do a good job.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2019)

I vote for CatParty


----------



## Strelok (Sep 20, 2019)

Like every time there is a mod opening im aware of, here is my campaign sppech.

I will ban any user who posts.

Board will be fixed in hours.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 20, 2019)

Strawberry Pocky said:


> View attachment 942485
> 
> Look Blotto, with you at the controls, these fat angry cunts will finally find peace, glory, and orange chicken.
> You know you want to, this is your calling.
> ...


As long as I can call new users niggers I’d be willing to try. 



emspex said:


> I actually told several mods after I resigned that @THOTto would be a good super for the Amberlynn forum, as well as Beauty Parlor.


Senpai    



ADHD said:


> Admit it, you'd do a good job.


If you mean I’d abuse my power and insult people for being faggots then yes, yes I would. 



Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Who the fuck is Blotto????


Some fat faggot who probably gets drunk and makes autistic rants.


----------



## sperginity (Sep 20, 2019)

How much time does a person need to moderate a board? If it is like 15-20 minutes a day then I can do it.


----------



## Barbarella (Sep 30, 2019)

sperginity said:


> How much time does a person need to moderate a board? If it is like 15-20 minutes a day then I can do it.


Hahahaha!  It’s never that quickly. Long complaints, lots of reading to figure out what’s going on, then your decision, then the backlash and complaints about your decision, then the people who are behind and who start the solved controversy up again. Then the thread cleanup...repeat x  10   

Not that I would know


----------



## Lady Rowena (Oct 1, 2019)

The best mods are the mods that never ask to be mods the mods that ban everybody because everybody is stupid.  Also, they wear leather.  And carry whips.

Don't ask me.
1. You don't even _know_ me.
2. I don't _like_ you.
(3. )


----------



## Mandaark (Oct 3, 2019)

I kind of like the wild west, though
Watching the newfags get smacked down is entertaining when Albert isnt bringing the m.ilk


----------



## ADHD (Oct 6, 2019)

I nominate @xenomorph


----------

